# Landscape photographers, beware.



## limr (Sep 25, 2014)

The U.S. Forest Service Wants to Fine You $1,000 for Taking Pictures in the Forest - Esquire

_"This week's most profoundly wrongheaded display of nonviolent press infringement comes from an unlikely source: The U.S. Forest Service. New rules being finalized in November state that—across this country's gloriously beautiful, endlessly photogenic, 193 million acres of designated wilderness area administered by the USFS—members of the press who happen upon it will need permits to photograph or shoot video."_

I have a feeling this is going to be challenged almost immediately in the courts. It seems to only apply to members of the press, but regardless, it's on thin constitutional ice. And by "thin ice," I mean "non-existent ice."


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Probably on of the dumbest things I've seen in a log time.  How are they going to distinguish press from an amateur/hobbyist photographer?  Guess next they'll try to make people get a permit to walk in a forest or breath the air while they are there.  Like you said, I suspect this will be challenged quickly.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 25, 2014)

My guess is that this is the same sort of thing that was enacted here in Canadian National Parks a few years ago.  While the law sounds rather broad and far-reaching, the intent (at least in Canada) was simply to give the park rangers the tooth to control large commercial operations that moved in to film causing inconvenience for the public.  I doubt very much if John Q. Public with a camera will even be noticed.


----------



## snerd (Sep 26, 2014)

This was posted on another forum I frequent, and it was decided that it is really for the big commercial crews/setups that come in. The consensus was that me and my 2-camera setup and tripod should be relatively safe. However, since it's .gov that's involved, never say never!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Sep 26, 2014)

There is already areas near here in the Tahoe region that require permits, even for hobby photographers.


----------



## ottor (Sep 26, 2014)

I do freelance work and take photos in the wilds _with the intent_ to sell them.  I don't' make a lot of money doing this, and all receipts go back into my equipment.  Am I considered "Commercial" ??  I think the main factor here is how they define "Commercial" ..... My small individual venture, and a movie company running 500 head of horses across the Stanley Basin wildflowers with cowboys and indians are BOTH "For Profit" activities - hence, "Commercial" ..  There's been a ton of negative feedback on this subject, and the Orgonian newspapers have already reported this morning that the Feds have clarified that the "Media" (Press) will not need a permit.. I think folks like us will be just fine in the long run.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 26, 2014)

The Oregonian newspaper has a pretty good article here online. 7 things you should know about the Forest Service's media restrictions in wilderness | 						OregonLive.com


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 26, 2014)

Reading through the proposed law it would have affected everyone who ever sold the work, amateur or pro.  California State Parks are like this already and its a pain, if you get a ranger on a power trip your gonna have a bad day.  Their definition of PRO is anyone with a tripod, they even threated to walk to the local art shows and ticket anyone who couldn't present a permit for a photo taken in a park. 

Last I heard the public response was so large on this they are back peddling and reconsidering. I hope it goes away.


----------



## Light Guru (Sep 26, 2014)

US Forest Service Clears Up Controversial Rules for Photographers, Delays Final Decision


----------



## Lucryster (Sep 26, 2014)

Yeah thats pretty much rules for commercial photography, like shoots for ads in magazines, or movie filmography. Being blown way out of proportion.


----------



## snerd (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucryster said:


> Yeah thats pretty much rules for commercial photography, like shoots for ads in magazines, or movie filmography. Being blown way out of proportion.


I can tell you that if no one had complained, they would have taken it as far as they could get away with. That's just the nature of government. Have you ever noticed .gov shrinking? No, it only grows, as we the people say nothing.


----------



## snerd (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucryster said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > Lucryster said:
> ...


Ya'll?! Got a mouse in your pocket? LOL! I'm in the reddest state in the union, we elect no liberals. But this convo should end now, bad idea to have even brought it up.


----------



## Lucryster (Sep 26, 2014)

snerd said:


> Lucryster said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...



Wasn't you specifically, was people in this country in general.


----------



## limr (Sep 26, 2014)

Best to drop it.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 26, 2014)

limr said:


> Best to drop it.


Sound advice!


----------



## limr (Sep 26, 2014)

I will give points to Snerd for the Steinbeck reference, though


----------



## Lucryster (Sep 26, 2014)

limr said:


> I will give points to Snerd for the Steinbeck reference, though


That phrase was around long before steinbeck lol. Read some London. Steinbeck is a great author, I love his books. But doesnt hold a candle to London or Melville (yeah he wrote more than moby dick).


----------



## limr (Sep 26, 2014)

Lucryster said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I will give points to Snerd for the Steinbeck reference, though
> ...



I know, I'm an English teacher  I enjoy all of those authors, though I'm personally more of a Hemingway/Lost Generation groupie.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 27, 2014)

USPS has required permits for commercial photography and videography in national parks for some time, now.


----------



## photoguy99 (Sep 27, 2014)

If you're photographing in a national park and you see a postal carrier approaching, HIDE THE CAMERAZ


----------



## snowbear (Sep 27, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> If you're photographing in a national park and you see a postal carrier approaching, HIDE THE CAMERAZ


Oops - NPS.  I didn't mean the group that's going out of business,


----------

